# Fajita spice mix suggestions



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2009)

My wife found a recipe that calls for one of those pre packaged fajita spice mixes.  Its new years morning, 20 degrees outside, and 5 inches of snow.  Bottom line is we are too lazy to go to the store.  I have a pretty good assortment of spices here.  Any suggestion of what and how much to mix to get a similar fajita tasting mix ??

larry


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 1, 2009)

This is my standard. I use dried cilantro sometimes too. 

FAJITA MARINADE
1 TBSP Chili powder
1 1/2 TBSP Cumin
1-3 tsp garlic powder, to taste
1-2 tsp onion powder, to taste
1/4 to 1 tsp red pepper flakes, to taste
(1/4 is very mild)
1 tsp Black Pepper
1 tsp Sea Salt
1/2 tsp Paprika
1/2 tsp Oregano
Juice of 2 limes
1/4 cup or so of Vegetable Stock 
(I use an organic, non allergenic brand)
1/2 cup fresh cilantro leaves
2 tbsp Olive Oil


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 1, 2009)

GF, that sounds absolutely wonderful - I wouldn't change a thing. And Larry? After you try this, you'll never feel the need to buy the prepackaged stuff again. Happy New Year!


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, even I wanna make fajitas now ... thanks for sharing your personal recipe.  I mostly season to taste and as I read your recipe, realize I use mostly the same ingredients, except for the vegetable stock.  I might not think to add paprika if it weren't already in my all purpose concoction which also includes all but the cumin and red pepper flakes.  I also add a couple of dried ancho chilis to my marinade.  It's the lime and cumin that makes it pop!  I think we will try your version and see if it's better!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2009)

For just a spice mix versus marinade you can mix all this up in a larger quantity and store to use anytime needed:

2 Tbsp. chili powder
1 Tbsp. salt
1 Tbsp. paprika
1 Tbsp. sugar
2-1/2 tsp. crushed chicken bouillon cube
1-1/2 tsp. onion powder
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp dried oregano
1/4 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes
1/2 tsp. cumin

If your spices get moist due to gas ovens, etc. you can add 3 TBS of cornstarch to this mixture.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is bottom round good for fajitas?  Its on sale this week and I am so in the mood for Mexican this weekend.  Thanks GF, that look real good and I think I have all those you mentioned.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> This is my standard. I use dried cilantro sometimes too.
> 
> FAJITA MARINADE
> 1 TBSP Chili powder
> ...




Since I make my hoppin' john with a very distinctive Mexican twist I'm going to mix this up right now and start marinating my pork!!  Thanks!


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 1, 2009)

Interesting ... what does the vegie stock and/or chicken bullion cube add to the taste?  I have never added it to mine before, what am I missing?

I think if you marinate, the bottom round will work fine.  It's not the most tender or ideal cut, so slice relatively thin.  I think we can make _anything_ work if we want to!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2009)

AMSeccia said:


> Interesting ... what does the vegie stock and/or chicken bullion cube add to the taste?  I have never added it to mine before, what am I missing?
> 
> I think if you marinate, the bottom round will work fine.  It's not the most tender or ideal cut, so slice relatively thin.  I think we can make _anything_ work if we want to!



I'm going to give my best guess to your question:  Since this is a marinade you need a certain amount of liquid for it to work.  The stock would give it a depth of flavor versus simply using water.

The bouillon cube in my recipe adds flavor.  A beef cube will work also.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, that makes sense!  I always add a bit of liquid from jarred peppers (pepperoncini or roasted red), so I guess that's my liquid, LOL.  I buy the jarred bullions (I like "Better Than Bullion" brand), but usually have stock or broth on hand and now know I can use that if the peppers aren't handy.  I learned something, yay!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2009)

AMSeccia said:


> Thanks, that makes sense!  I always add a bit of liquid from jarred peppers (pepperoncini or roasted red), so I guess that's my liquid, LOL.  I buy the jarred bullions (I like "Better Than Bullion" brand), but usually have stock or broth on hand and now know I can use that if the peppers aren't handy.  I learned something, yay!!



I now buy Better Than Bullion too!  That stuff is great.  I don't even add the bullion to the spice mix anymore as I usually don't have any on hand.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2009)

I just made a dry mix and i cant believe how simple and quick it was.  And how good it tastes.  I should have been doing this for years


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 1, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> I just made a dry mix and i cant believe how simple and quick it was. And how good it tastes. I should have been doing this for years


 
What time's dinner?  Do you have enough for all of us?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2009)

if you hop on a plane right now u should get here in time BUT  my wife is cooking, so im not sure it will be worth the trip,  oooops..... shhhhh, dont let her know i said this.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 1, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> if you hop on a plane right now u should get here in time BUT my wife is cooking, so im not sure it will be worth the trip, oooops..... shhhhh, dont let her know i said this.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2009)

...bad boy!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks y'all! 
I use stock almost exclusively instead of water these days in my marinades and such.
Adds great flavor!
My wife has fibromyalgia, and was exploring Candida (yeast overgrowth) as a contributor.
So we did a few months of no sugar, yeasts, vinegars and such. Which excluded most spice mixes and condiments.
This recipe was my first attempt at creating some flavorings within the guidelines, hence the organic non-allergenic stock mention. We used it first for chicken, but it has proven just fine for beef, pork and fish too. Enjoy!

Oh, MexicoKaren, I was wondering how you knew my name.. then I realized you were talking to Larry Stewart, not me! hahahahah


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> ...bad boy!



Ill invite you over for dinner when she's cooking and ill let u make the decision for yourself   ( just be sure to stop off at McDonalds before you arrive)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> Ill invite you over for dinner when she's cooking and ill let u make the decision for yourself   ( just be sure to stop off at McDonalds before you arrive)



You better not have your password saved for here!   ...or you may need to change it!   You may think your wife was tenderizing meat but she was practicing for your head!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lefty7887 said:


> Is bottom round good for fajitas?  Its on sale this week and I am so in the mood for Mexican this weekend.



???


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2009)

Lefty7887 said:


> ???





			
				AMseccia said:
			
		

> I think if you marinate, the bottom round will work fine. It's not the most tender or ideal cut, so slice relatively thin. I think we can make _anything_ work if we want to!



I have no personal take on this, sorry Lefty.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> You better not have your password saved for here!   ...or you may need to change it!   You may think your wife was tenderizing meat but she was practicing for your head!



wouldnt be the first time , or the last.  I just got to sleep with a helmet and one eye open ..


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 1, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I have no personal take on this, sorry Lefty.



Doh, how did I miss that.  I can't even use last night as an excuse.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 1, 2009)

Alright ... ya lost me?


----------

